# mit 40 ehrfürchtig?



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein Trollweibchen (32), das aus ästhetischen Gründen mit 40 einen Kodo reiten mag.
Ist es schon jemandem gelungen, seinen Ruf auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen mit 40? Oder ist das illusorisch?
Ich komme mit den Mulgore Quests locker auf respektvoll und habe dann noch einiges an Horde Quests aus den anderen Anfangsgebieten (geben ja wohl zu 25% Ruf für die andren Fraktionen mit).
Dazu habe ich noch Quests im Eschental, Steinkrallengebirge und 1k Nadeln, die Ruf TB bringen.
Leider kann man den Runenstoff (die andren habe ich) nicht abgeben und 21k werden hart.
Gehts oder nicht? Was sagt ihr? Hab ich noch was übersehen?


----------



## ThomasG (5. Mai 2008)

Bevor die große Diskussion wieder los geht.

Wart einfach bis 60, da kannste locker deinen Ruf auf Ehrfüchtig bekommen.


----------



## Hishabye (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
Ich weiss nur dass er grundsätzlich nur die Quests von Sturmwind abgelegt hat und noch zwischendurch auf den Schlachtfeldern PvP gemacht.
Aber wie er das genau angestellt hat weiss ich nicht so genau ^^ 
Da müsst ich ihn mal dazu fragen. 

Aber er beweist ja das es möglich ist mit 40 ehrfürchtig zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (5. Mai 2008)

ehrfürchtig mit 40 ist np wenn man in einem gebiet nur questet .. habe darnassus ehrfürchtig bekommen, um mein mount dort zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (5. Mai 2008)

aber sicher kannst du mit lv40 ehrfürchtig werden und so zb. als mensch einen tiger reiten..
einfach ab lv20 in das startgebiet und von da aus alle quest machen für die jeweilige fraktion..


----------



## Norphe (5. Mai 2008)

Also meine Madam wollte umbedingt Dranei spielen aber nen Tiger reiten wir haben es geschafft durch
das normale Questen und durchquesten vom Elfen-Startgebiet den Ruf dafür zu kriegen.
Wobei ich das Gefühl habe das man durch die Anfangsgebiete der Blutelfen und Dranei mehr Ruf bei
den anderen Fraktionen kriegt als z.B. bei den Menschen das ist aber wie gesagt nur nen Gefühl.


----------



## kampfdackel89 (5. Mai 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
> Ich weiss nur dass er grundsätzlich nur die Quests von Sturmwind abgelegt hat und noch zwischendurch auf den Schlachtfeldern PvP gemacht.
> Aber wie er das genau angestellt hat weiss ich nicht so genau ^^
> ...





als mensch hat man in sw(sturmwind) von anfang an schon einen höheren ruf (weiss nicht genau wieviel)
aber jede rasse hat in SEINEM anfangsgebiet schon mehr ruf wie bei den anderen fraktionen deswegen ist es als mensch einfach sw auf ehfürchtig zu bekommen 
aber als z.B gnom schon schwieriger .. und mensch hat auch noch +15% rufzuwachs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also mit mensch ist am EINFACHTSEn ruf zu farmen


----------



## Efferdan (5. Mai 2008)

Jep es ist möglich!
Ich mit meinen Draeinei Wari mit 39 schon Ehrfürchtig bei SW.
Und mit meinem Undead Warlock mit 40 bei Orgrimmar Ehrfürchtig.

Möglich ist es also, darfst eben nur die Quests machen, die den Ruf bei der gewünschten Fraktion erhöhen.


----------



## Wilbur90 (5. Mai 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
> 
> Aber er beweist ja das es möglich ist mit 40 ehrfürchtig zu sein
> ...



Naja war das nich so das die Menschen erhöten ruf haben ... also das die eh mehr ruf bekommen als andere ??

Ich persönlich habe mit meinen druiden(Taure) auch versucht in orgrimmar ehrfürchtig zu werden weil ich keine kodos mag  .. aber nach ner weile wurde es mir zu stressig ^^ 
Aber selbst wenn du es nicht schaffst kannste dir ja mit lvl 60 den pvp kodo holen falls es mit dem ruf noch nicht reicht ^^  

Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Useyl (5. Mai 2008)

Aus Schamgefühl geändert ... sollte wenig er unfug treiben ^^


P.S : Bei den Menschen geht es mit dem Ruf eh schneller , weil Rassenspez ist ein erhöhter Rufzuwachs


----------



## kampfdackel89 (5. Mai 2008)

Useyl schrieb:


> Ehm ? Hab ich da was verpasst oder gehören die Draenei neuerdings zur Allianz ?
> Frage ja nur weil wüsste net das B11en Tiger haben , das waren N11en ..
> 
> Naja , made my day :-)
> P.S : Bei den Menschen geht es mit dem Ruf eh schneller , weil Rassenspez ist ein erhöhter Rufzuwachs





hmm draenei waren schon immer allianz? o.O 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (5. Mai 2008)

Also wenn man brav die Startgebiete abklappert und die einmaligen Stoffabgabequests macht (Runenstoff geht ja mit 40 noch nicht) ist es durchaus möglich
Habe mit meiner Draenei damals mit 40 Pferd und Säbler geholt. Pferd vorher.. hab ich dann aber schleunigst wieder auf die Bank gepackt weil das so besch*** eiden aussieht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich muss sagen ich hatte auch das Gefühl dass Draenei einen extremen Rufvorteil durch Ihre Startquests genießen.
Weiters bringen die Startquests in jedem Gebiet noch ein bisschen Ruf für die anderen Fraktionen (aber, und bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, ich glaube nur bis lvl 60. Danach bekommst du nur den Ruf bei der Fraktion die dir die Quest gegeben hat. War zumindest bei meiner Tauren-Druidin so.)


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Bevor die große Diskussion wieder los geht.
> 
> Wart einfach bis 60, da kannste locker deinen Ruf auf Ehrfüchtig bekommen.


Herr G. aus X,

dieses Trollweibchen hat mir vor bc mit lvl5 und Verzauberkunst 1 alle Sachen entzaubert. Sie ist keine Powerquesterin sondern für mich etwas besondres. Da drück ich auch mal ein Auge zu, wenn sie nen Kodo lieber mag als nen kakelbunten Raptor. Weiber...


----------



## Darerus (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich hatte Ehrfürchtig mit 38 schon mit meiner Draenei mit ihr habe ich lediglich das Draenei gebite komplett durch gemacht (Azur und Blutmythos) und bin dann nach Elwyyn und habe von da an gequestet (Elwyyn, Westfall, Rotkamm, Dämmerwald, Schlingendorn) und vll. kannste es ja so machen das Blutelfen gebiet durchquesten und dann ab Mulgore und so questen


----------



## Blacksmurf (5. Mai 2008)

Naja hab von meinem Dad gehört soll locker gehen vlt 1-2 lvl mehr wenn man sich net ranhält aber ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich hab da null nerv zu also noch nie getestet xD


----------



## ThomasG (5. Mai 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Herr G. aus X,
> 
> dieses Trollweibchen hat mir vor bc mit lvl5 und Verzauberkunst 1 alle Sachen entzaubert. Sie ist keine Powerquesterin sondern für mich etwas besondres. Da drück ich auch mal ein Auge zu, wenn sie nen Kodo lieber mag als nen kakelbunten Raptor. Weiber...




Und damit willst du mir was genau sagen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pneo (5. Mai 2008)

habe bis jetzt nur bei den nachtelfen ehrfürtig mit 35 gemacht, da auf dem dreanai startgebiet auch ruf für elfen gibt. wies bei dem rest ist weis ich net.


----------



## Nuk (5. Mai 2008)

Auf Hordenseite sollte man noch anmerken dass Blutelfen und Untote von Anfang an Neutral bei den restlichen Frationen sind und nicht Freundlich wie auf Allianzseite. Das heißt die haben nochmal um 3k mehr Ruf zu pushen.
Trifft jetzt für deine Trollin nicht zu, aber wollte ich loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Und damit willst du mir was genau sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ich nach lvl40 frage und nicht nach 60.
Darum gehts ja. 
Keine Ahnung ob sie 60 je wird.


----------



## ThomasG (5. Mai 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> das ich nach lvl40 frage und nicht nach 60.
> Darum gehts ja.
> Keine Ahnung ob sie 60 je wird.



Dann ist aber wieder die Frage, wieso soviel Zeit, Nerven und Kohle investieren wenn man bei 40 bleibt ^^


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Dann ist aber wieder die Frage, wieso soviel Zeit, Nerven und Kohle investieren wenn man bei 40 bleibt ^^


Sie ist nur zum entzaubern da. Ich bring sie nebenbei auf 35 (wird Zeit..) und Skill 300 damit ich nicht immer andre betteln muss und Mats für Verzauberungen habe. Da kann sie auch gleich 40 werden und Style ist mir bei jedem Char wichtig.


----------



## Stupsichen (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich als Draenei war mit 35lvl in Sturmwind ehrfürtig....wie man allerdings auf der HordenSeiten questen muss um das zu schaffen..keine ahnung..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N!K (5. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Dann ist aber wieder die Frage, wieso soviel Zeit, Nerven und Kohle investieren wenn man bei 40 bleibt ^^



es gibt auch noch menschen, die wow wegen dem spaß spielen. und nicht nur um schnell 60 (oder 70) zu werden, nicht wegen epix, nicht um der beste in der arena oder der schnellste bei den schwersten instanzen zu sein. (das eine schließt das andere nicht aus)

vielleicht möchte er den kodo schlicht und einfach wegen rp haben?
sein anliegen war die frage ob es möglich sei und womöglich noch wie...wir müssen das nicht weiter werten.


----------



## Descartes (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Nachtelf Priester hats auch geschaft, Sw ehrfürchtig zu werden, 
aber erst mit lv45, naja war halt in zuviel inszen unterwegs.
Wie das ganze bei der horde ist, mit wo, in welchen gebiet, und welche q, hab ich leider keine ahnung.


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

hier mal der aktuelle Stand..
ist sie nicht allerliebst? Kurz warten bitte, Bild lädt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Hexerli (Gnom) war auf lvl 41 ehrfürchtig bei Sturmwind und ist seit lvl 50 bei Eisenschmiede ehrfürchtig.

Gehen gehts also...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2008)

nein ist es nicht, kein voller stoff quest, zuwenig rufgebende quests


----------



## Ematra (5. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht, kein voller stoff quest, zuwenig rufgebende quests




Wie kommst Du darauf? Habe nur zwei Anfangsgebiete (Menschen und Zwerge) gequestet, Nachtelfen und Draenei also ausgelassen. Und war trotzdem auf lvl 41 ehrfürchtig bei Sturmwind. Es gibt Unmengen an rufgebenden Quests. Schwierig sind nur die "kleinen" Fraktionen, also Trolle respektive Gnome.

Falls es jemand nicht glauben möchte:

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-rep...ll&n=Malfoy


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht, kein voller stoff quest, zuwenig rufgebende quests


joa.. diese Befürchtung habe ich auch. OG sollte möglich sein, dafür gibts genug.. aber ein Wolf? Dann lieber dochn Raptor.


----------



## Xarod (5. Mai 2008)

Du könntest auch einfach mit lvl 60 marken sammeln und dir dann den Kriegskodo kaufen. Je nachdem wie dein Realmpool ist geht das sogar sehr schnell. Also ich hatte die 30 WS und AB marken in 2 tagen zusammen und für die AV marken hab ich knapp ne woche gebraucht. Geht immernoch schneller als ruf farmen, wenn du wirklich unbedingt ein Kodo reiten willst.


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

kauf dir einfach erstma nen normales mount von deiner fraktion

( sind ja nur 10g )

und queste einfach weiter da dann kommste iwann auf ehrfürchtig

oder warte biste 60 bist und hohl dir nen schwarzen kriegskodo


----------



## Nightseed (5. Mai 2008)

kampfdackel89 schrieb:


> als mensch hat man in sw(sturmwind) von anfang an schon einen höheren ruf (weiss nicht genau wieviel)
> aber jede rasse hat in SEINEM anfangsgebiet schon mehr ruf wie bei den anderen fraktionen deswegen ist es als mensch einfach sw auf ehfürchtig zu bekommen
> aber als z.B gnom schon schwieriger .. und mensch hat auch noch +15% rufzuwachs
> 
> ...


man hat dort 1k mehr ruf als bei den anderen so viel ich weis
und so viel ist das ja net^^


----------



## Nightseed (5. Mai 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Du könntest auch einfach mit lvl 60 marken sammeln und dir dann den Kriegskodo kaufen. Je nachdem wie dein Realmpool ist geht das sogar sehr schnell. Also ich hatte die 30 WS und AB marken in 2 tagen zusammen und für die AV marken hab ich knapp ne woche gebraucht. Geht immernoch schneller als ruf farmen, wenn du wirklich unbedingt ein Kodo reiten willst.



nö 1-2tage max. um bei einer fraktion ehrfürchtig zu sein , bei mir war es so mit meinem dreanei das er mit 41 ehrfürchtig in darnassus war


----------



## Raremob (5. Mai 2008)

Klarro kannst du das schaffen, konsequent alle Start- und Folgegebiete abklappern, wenn die Quests grün werden ziehst du weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da es dir ja nicht ums schnelle lvln geht, kannst du ganz entspannt mal alles durchquesten und dabei zusehen wie dein Ruf in ungeahnte Höhen steigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ruhig n Gang zurück schalten und alles durchquesten was geht, so solltest du keinerlei Probleme haben schon vor 40 Ehrfürchtig zu schaffen. Mir hats Spaß gemacht das mal zu probieren und hätte ich mich später (nachdem ich mit 35 ef in sw + d war) noch auf die anderen Fraktionen konzentriert wäre das auch noch zu schaffen gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-rep...mp;n=Hanebambel


Viel Spaß dabei weiterhin, dass packst du schon noch! Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## turalya (5. Mai 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
> Ich weiss nur dass er grundsätzlich nur die Quests von Sturmwind abgelegt hat und noch zwischendurch auf den Schlachtfeldern PvP gemacht.
> Aber wie er das genau angestellt hat weiss ich nicht so genau ^^
> ...


Ein mensch hat Volksfähigkeit 10% Rufzuwachs mehr^^


----------



## Saru(warlock) (5. Mai 2008)

Hey leute!!

Also jo man bringt es locker zusammen!!!
Wollte mti meinen Nachtelfn Jäger undbedingt en Ross
Jo man macht einfach alle quest man geht einfach Nordhaintal,
wald von elwynn, westfall, rotkamm, spendet dan noch leinen-,
woll-, seiden-, und magiestoff dan kommt man so leicht auf 
ehrfürchtig und denke das es auf Horde seite auch so ist....
Aber halt auf 60 wartn is sowieso besser haste fix ehrfürchtig!!!

MFG Saru    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (5. Mai 2008)

Troll Fraktion (Raptor) und Gnom Fraktion (Schreiter) eigentlich unmöglich erfurcht ohne Runenstoff abgeben zu bekommen!

Aber der Rest sollte aufjedenfall möglich sein!


----------



## turalya (5. Mai 2008)

Raptor ist doch eh das geilste mount find ich


----------



## Shiro Firerage (5. Mai 2008)

Es ist möglich, mache möglichst alle Taurenq (Buffed hilft dabei lol) und viele Orcq da diese wohl noch ein wenig nebenruf geben.
Im Notfall hol dir dein Mount mit 41-42 weil du in Ferelas ja auch Taurenq hast.


----------



## BlueBandit (5. Mai 2008)

Es geht relativ schnell. Habe meiner Cousine mal geholfen, weil die unbedingt einen Tiger und keinen Elekk wollte. Ich habe dann auf ihrem Acc die Schamanin (damals Lvl 39) in das Startgebiet der N11 verfrachtet und alle, aber auch wirklich alle Typen dort angequatscht auf der Suche nach Quests.
Vollkommen egal ob die Qs, grau waren... sie brachten Ruf.

Das ganze habe ich bis ins Steinkrallengebirge durchgezogen. Das hat etwa drei Abende gedauert, dazu noch ein wenig Stoff gespendet und schnell war der notwendige Ruf zusammen.

Jetzt könnte sie auf dem Tiger reiten, und nu spielt sie den Char kaum noch... Weiber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach so... für alle, die sowas auch vorhaben. Kleiner Tipp am Rande. Am besten spät Abends in die Startgebiete gehen. Dann ist da nicht mehr so viel los, und man nimmt den "Kleinen" nicht die ganzen Q-Mobs weg. Mir hat man deswegen anfangs ganz schön die Ohren vollgeheult... naja, verständlich.

Also, in diesem Sinne


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

welche Questgebiete nehme ich denn am besten? Desolace Geistwandlerposten denke ich, Strangle hm.. Düstermarschen? Schimmernde Ebene is nix zu holen. 

Und noch einmal: dieser Char ist anderthalb Jahre alt und 32. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich ihn auf 60 bringen will.
Aber er (sie) ist mir ans Herz gewachsen und verdient richtig Kohle beim Entzaubern. Ewige Essenzen sag ich nur.. Also soll sie auch was besondres bekommen, da ich sie eh ein wenig leveln muss, um alles entzaubern zu können. Auch wenn sie danach wieder anderthalb Jahre am Briefkasten wohnt.


----------



## GiNk (5. Mai 2008)

dsa problemlos machbar, viel questen bei den fraktionen die man will und es geht. (wer richtig schnell lvlt questet net)

ich find den raptor cool, schade das ich als ally keinen bekomm, aber ansichtssache^^.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (5. Mai 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Trollweibchen (32), das aus ästhetischen Gründen mit 40 einen Kodo reiten mag.
> Ist es schon jemandem gelungen, seinen Ruf auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen mit 40? Oder ist das illusorisch?
> Ich komme mit den Mulgore Quests locker auf respektvoll und habe dann noch einiges an Horde Quests aus den anderen Anfangsgebieten (geben ja wohl zu 25% Ruf für die andren Fraktionen mit).
> Dazu habe ich noch Quests im Eschental, Steinkrallengebirge und 1k Nadeln, die Ruf TB bringen.
> ...



So viel ich weis konnte man doch ab 40 auch runenstoff abgeben, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

GiNk schrieb:


> ich find den raptor cool, schade das ich als ally keinen bekomm, aber ansichtssache^^.



Zul Gurub gibts auch für dich nen Raptor.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Gnom war lvl 41 und hatte in sturmwind respektvoll also könnte das klappen...
(Gnom Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> So viel ich weis konnte man doch ab 40 auch runenstoff abgeben, oder irre ich mich da?


http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7825

man glaubt wissen zu können das Runenstoff ab 50 wiederholbar abzugeben ist.. aber verbürgen tu ich mich nicht.


----------



## Bethesthel (5. Mai 2008)

hab mit 70 einfach alle startgebiete durchklappert und in 2-3 stunden pro gebiet die jeweilige fraktion auf ehrfürchtig gefarmt - geh einfach ins startgebiet und mach da alle quests

wobei es wie gesagt als mensch durch 10!!! % rufzuwachserhöhung einfacher ist, aber das kann dir als hordi ja egal sein

ist kein problem auch mit 40 - egal wo du bist, die art der questgeber ist entscheidend für den ruf - also wenn du irgendwo tauren questgeber siehst, selbst wenns mitten in UC wäre, die würden dir TB ruf geben

Ansonsten nutz die Gunst der Stunde und mach die Kinderwochen-Quest in OG - gibt 500 Ruf bei allen Hauptstädten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

Bethesthel schrieb:


> Ansonsten nutz die Gunst der Stunde und mach die Kinderwochen-Quest in OG - gibt 500 Ruf bei allen Hauptstädten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die habe ich schon 2 mal mit der Kleinen gemacht^^ letztes Jahr und dieses.

Ich habe eine Blutelfe bei den Darkspear auf ehrfürchtig bringen helfen, und ich sage dir: 2-3 Stunden Startgebiet is nix. Da hast du max 2k Ruf gefarmt. 
Wir haben stundenlang Tyrs Hand um Runenstoff erleichtert, nachdem wir alle Quests, die bei Darkspear Ruf bringen von lvl1 bis 67 (so hoch war sie da) gecheckt und nachgeholt haben. Incl Startgebiete.


----------



## infadel (5. Mai 2008)

prinzipiel kann man ab dem moment erfürchtig werden wo man diese stoffquest bekommt...


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> prinzipiel kann man ab dem moment erfürchtig werden wo man diese stoffquest bekommt...


mathematisch korrekt aber nicht Blizzkonform: ab 40 kann ich einmal 60 Magiestoff spenden. 350 Ruf.


----------



## Bethesthel (5. Mai 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Blutelfe bei den Darkspear auf ehrfürchtig bringen helfen, und ich sage dir: 2-3 Stunden Startgebiet is nix. Da hast du max 2k Ruf gefarmt.
> Wir haben stundenlang Tyrs Hand um Runenstoff erleichtert, nachdem wir alle Quests, die bei Darkspear Ruf bringen von lvl1 bis 67 (so hoch war sie da) gecheckt und nachgeholt haben. Incl Startgebiete.



Darkspear ist ja auch was anderes als TB/OG/UC - da gibts einfach nicht wirklich viele Quests für

Geh mal ins UC Startgebiet, mit 60er Epic Mount, und klapper da die lvl1-20 quests ab - also wirklich vom lvl1 questgeber bis silberwald durch - alle mobs sind in einem hit tot, die elite vielleicht mit 2-3, dank epic mount ist das rumlaufen auch net so langwierig wie damals - glaub mir das geht super fix und du hast UC / TB / OG auf ehrfürchtig


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

Bethesthel schrieb:


> Geh mal ins UC Startgebiet, mit 60er Epic Mount, und klapper da die lvl1-20 quests ab - also wirklich vom lvl1 questgeber bis silberwald durch - alle mobs sind in einem hit tot, die elite vielleicht mit 2-3, dank epic mount ist das rumlaufen auch net so langwierig wie damals - glaub mir das geht super fix und du hast UC / TB / OG auf ehrfürchtig


danke! das war mal konstruktiv: da die Startgebietsquests für alle Hordenfraktionen prozentual Ruf geben, werde ich UC als nächstes in Angriff nehmen, wenn ich Mulgore/Bloodhof fertig habe und auf Klostergruppe warte.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem Blutelf locker erfürchtig in Ogrimmar geworden mit 40 und durfte somit auf den Hässlichen Falkenschreiter verzichten.


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Blutelf locker erfürchtig in Ogrimmar geworden mit 40 und durfte somit auf den Hässlichen Falkenschreiter verzichten.


boah der is aber auch.. den haben sich die BEn verdient *sarkastisch krankes Lachen*
Wolf finde ich für die BEn noch am akzeptabelsten. 
Habt ihr mal ne weibl. BE in ihrem Unterwäschezeugs auf nem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gesehen? Porno sag ich nur..


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (5. Mai 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
> Ich weiss nur dass er grundsätzlich nur die Quests von Sturmwind abgelegt hat und noch zwischendurch auf den Schlachtfeldern PvP gemacht.
> Aber wie er das genau angestellt hat weiss ich nicht so genau ^^
> ...



Ich hatte mit meinem Mensch Hexenmeister schon auf 35 Ehrfürchtig auf SW

und auch bei den Taurens ollte das möglich sein, gibt ja ncoh des Camp Taurajo und die STadt in den schimmernden Ebenen bzw Stoffspenden^^

achja, im WoWforum ( www.wow-europe.com/com/de/forums ) gibts da im Questforum nen Sticky für alle Ruffraktionen, wos da überall Ruf gibt etc^^

mfG Era


----------



## phexus (5. Mai 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> achja, im WoWforum ( www.wow-europe.com/com/de/forums ) gibts da im Questforum nen Sticky für alle Ruffraktionen, wos da überall Ruf gibt etc^^
> mfG Era


der Link is net richtig: das com ist zuviel.
ansonsten ist Amdracs Thread mir bekannt, aber leider ungeordnet, Beschreibungen in englisch. 
Man muss echt jede Quest unter TB anklicken und buffed letztlich zu Rate ziehen.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3
Ja, das ist die letzte Lösung, wenn ich alles andre getan habe.


----------



## Elito (5. Mai 2008)

habs mit meinem schurken fix geschafft bei OG respektvoll zu werden. einfach in durotar alle quests machen, dann rüber ins brachland und danach eschental. war ziemlich easy.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Mai 2008)

Das geht so ziemlich einfach.
Glaub, in Darnassus hatte ich mit lvl 35 auf 'nen ehrfürchtigen Ruf.

Nun bin ich lvl 37 und soweit ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Kralizec (5. Mai 2008)

Problemlos schaffbar, als Draenai zu den Menschen und auch sehr schnell Ehrfürchtig geworden. irgendwo zwischen 37 und 40.
ich bin mit level 12 rüber, vorher war mir der Weg zwischen Menethil und Sturmwind ein wenig zu gefährlich, wollte nicht andauernd sterben :-)

Jaja, ich weiss, Hexer oder Magierport. Aber bis 12 geht ja auch ratzfatz.


----------



## Tyraila (5. Mai 2008)

meine draenei hats auch geschafft punkt lvl 40 mit 999 ehrfürchtig zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um ein ühü zu kaufen (hasse eleks)


----------



## chinsai (5. Mai 2008)

also ich hatte mit lvl 55 ehrfürchtig bei SW^^


----------



## Struppistrap (5. Mai 2008)

also : als Mnesch auf lvl 40 ehrfürchtig in Stormwind zu sein is einafch, man hat einfac viel mehr quests bei en Menschen als sonst wo. 

Mit meinem Tauen hatte ich damals mit 51 ehrfürchtig in OG, als man noch das ganze Zeug im alteractal abgeben konnte (also wirklich alles^^), das gab sehr viel Ruf in Og und mit allen Quests und etwas stoff ging das gut....aber Als Troll lvl 40 würde ich sowieso viel lieber Raptor reiten, die sehn viel besser aus als die lahmen 60% Kodos...


----------



## Villa2 (5. Mai 2008)

Das geht locker ich bin mit 35 erfürchtig in SW gewesen.Einfach jeden q den du findest machen.In schlingdorntal sind welche In wald und Rotkamm und Dämmerwald also bei horde Taure eher gesagt is das schwerer aber naja.SW Geht^^


----------



## Trojaan (6. Mai 2008)

Zuerst einmal sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein bei welcher Fraktion man ehrfürchtig werden möchte.
Um am schnellsten Ruf bei der jeweiligen Faktion zu bekommen beginne ich immer in den jeweiligen Startgebieten. Also genau dort wo ich mit einem neue erstellten Char (Zwerg,Mensch,Elf usw. ) ins Spiel (lvl1) geworfen werde.
Ab hier verfolge ich JEDEN Quest der mir angeboten wird. Pro Quest gibt es 250 - 350 Ruf. Grundsätzlich achte ich  darauf das der Questgeber immer der Fraktion angehört für die ich auch Ruf farmen möchte. Ein Zwerg der in der Exodar steht und mir eine Quest geben will....gibt mir keinen Ruf bei den Exodar sondern für If! Genauso ist es in allen anderen Startgebieten. Später dann wenn die Questabgabe in immer entferntere Gebiete führen ist hier ganz besonders darauf zu achten. Hier stehen oft mehrere Questfraktionen.....immerhin soll man ja die große WOW - Welt kennenlernen. Wer aber darauf achtet immer nur  Quests von NPC`s seiner Wunschfaktion anzunehmen erkennt ganz schnell den eigentlichen Spielweg dieser Faktion und landet immer automatisch in einen der jeweiligen Lager,Dörfern usw. Die Rufbelohnung nimmt zwar stetig ab...je weiter man sich dem Startgebiet entfernt. Allerdings gibt es häufig fette Rufbelohnungen nebenbei für erledigte Folgequests. Durchhalten lohnt sich also. Das habe ich bisher immer so gemacht und da ich grundsätzlich nur auf der Seite des Lichts kämpfe *hüstel* gilt diese Erfahrung nur für die Allianz.
Da ich mein Rufziel immer in Gebieten der Stufe 31 - 34 erreicht habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, das es sehr gut möglich ist ab LvL 30 auf "Ehrfürchtig" zu gelangen. 
Spass macht es allemal...es droppen häufig tolle Sachen nebenbei die immer ein Twink gebrauchen kann.
Das ganze geht recht fix...besonders wenn man schon LVL 40 überschritten hat und mit Stoff ein bischen nachhelfen kann. 
Ansonsten wäre es vll. noch angebracht zu erwähnen, das man immer daran denken sollte, das man in femden  Gewässern "fischt". Wer Ruf in Startgebieten farmt kann schnell einem lowie den mühsam zurechtgelegten Spot kaputt machen. Ein bissi Aufpassen kann also nicht schaden ;-)


----------



## Grushdak (6. Mai 2008)

Zwei Sachen zur kleinen Berichtigung:

- Es gibt auch abundzu Ruf 25 - manchmal sogar 500.
- Es ist nicht gesagt, daß ein Zwerg in Exodar nur Ruf für Ironforge gibt.

Manchmal hängt es auch vom Gebiet ab, inwieweit Quests mit einer anderen Fraktion zusammenhängen.
Ich habe bei vielen Quests automatisch, gleichzeitig Ruf für alle Hauptfraktionen bekommen -
also komplette Allianz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Flipsy (6. Mai 2008)

Als Gnom haste automatisch bis 40 in sw ehrfürchtig durch das ganze questen , hab ich bis jetzt mit allen 3 gnomen so gehabt und mit nem 45 mensch auch schon ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (6. Mai 2008)

> Ehm ? Hab ich da was verpasst oder gehören die Draenei neuerdings zur Allianz ?
> Frage ja nur weil wüsste net das B11en Tiger haben , das waren N11en ..



Selfpwned sach icke mal...

ausserdem heisst es N811...nur mal so am Rande, Kollege!


----------



## Foertel (6. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub der hat echt was verpasst, die Verteilung von Gehirn XD

Ich hab einfach 60 gemacht und mir den PvP Tiger geholt, die epische PalaMount-Quest habe ich zwar gemacht und das Vieh dementsprechend auch, aber beim Dreanei sieht das komisch aus, genauso wie der sucked Elekk.

Nur in HdZ steig ich immer auf mein Pala Mount, ich hätte nen Menschen machen sollen xD


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Mai 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Trollweibchen (32), das aus ästhetischen Gründen mit 40 einen Kodo reiten mag.
> Ist es schon jemandem gelungen, seinen Ruf auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen mit 40?



unser gildenboss war mit seinen pala als er lvl 40 war bei allen 4ehrfürchtig (silbermond, uc, og, Donnerfels)
alsoo gehts^^


----------



## DaScAn (6. Mai 2008)

kampfdackel89 schrieb:


> und mensch hat auch noch +15% rufzuwachs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es sind aber nur 10%


```
Diplomatie - Passiv
10% Bonus auf Fraktionspunkte
```


----------



## phexus (6. Mai 2008)

ich gestehe... mein N811 hatte mit 52 SW ehrfürchtig, ohne einen Handschlag extra dafür zu tun. Mit 12 ausm Startgebiet geflohen.. rosa Büsche und lila Bäume *kreisch*

zurück zum Topic: respektvoll ist erreicht, lvl33, wenns was wird poste ich nochmal ein Bild von meiner Trollin aufm Kodo!


----------



## Raorkon (6. Mai 2008)

ICh habe mir auf Level 40 ein Pferd kaufen können (als Elfe) da ich von level 5 an nur noch bei den Menschen gequestet habe. Auf Level 38 war ich dann ehrfürchtig. Einfach immer bei der Fraggi qusten wo du Ehrfürchtig werden willst.


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (6. Mai 2008)

kenn jemand eine seite wo man aufgelistet bekommt, welche quests man für welchen ruf machen muss?

ich weiß, bei ben buffed-quests steht dabei, wenn man dieses und jenes q macht bekommt man hier und dort ruf aber man kann nicht explizit danach suchen.

hat wer ahnung?!


----------



## Gocu (6. Mai 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
> Ich weiss nur dass er grundsätzlich nur die Quests von Sturmwind abgelegt hat und noch zwischendurch auf den Schlachtfeldern PvP gemacht.
> Aber wie er das genau angestellt hat weiss ich nicht so genau ^^
> ...



ähm nö eigentlich beweist er das nicht

1. Menschen bekommen 10% (glaube ich) schneller Ruf

2. Jeder hat von Anfang an mehr Ruf in seiner Heimatstadt und von Menschen ist es Sturmwind


----------



## Elahdriel09 (6. Mai 2008)

geht ganz einfach!

Du machst einfach im Startgebiet der Fraktion ,deren Mount du haben willst, ALLE Start- und weiterführenden- Quests dann biste in Null komma nix Ehrfürchtig!

Habe mir so auch mit 40 mit meinem Schamanen ein Pferd der Menschen geholt!

MfG Elahdriel


----------



## Ronas (6. Mai 2008)

> Mein Freund spielt einen Menschen Krieger auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Er hat bereits ehrfürchtig im Sturmwird, dabei ist es lvl 41!
> Ich weiss nur dass er grundsätzlich nur die Quests von Sturmwind abgelegt hat und noch zwischendurch auf den Schlachtfeldern PvP gemacht.
> Aber wie er das genau angestellt hat weiss ich nicht so genau ^^
> ...



Menschen haben auch ne volksfertigkeit dass sie 10% schneller ruf sammeln


----------



## Cazor (7. Mai 2008)

*nicePiccolo* schrieb:


> kenn jemand eine seite wo man aufgelistet bekommt, welche quests man für welchen ruf machen muss?
> 
> ich weiß, bei ben buffed-quests steht dabei, wenn man dieses und jenes q macht bekommt man hier und dort ruf aber man kann nicht explizit danach suchen.
> 
> hat wer ahnung?!



ja klar, steht auf Seite 3 im Thread: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3

hier mal ein Schnappschuss, Blutelfe lvl13 wohlwollend TB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriska (7. Mai 2008)

hmm was soll ich sagen aber seht selbst es ist Möglcih unter lvl 40 bei der Hauptfraktion auf ehrfürchtig zu werden (klar nur mit mensch aber was solls)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joib (7. Mai 2008)

Seit patch 2.3(?) bekommt man für quests die zwar als niederstufig eingestuft sind trotzdem die vollen Rufpunkte.
Dh einfach anfangen in Mulgor durchzuquesten.
Mach alle low quests solange beim Questgeber als Fraktion (Thunderbluff) drunter steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Joib


----------



## Zement (9. Mai 2008)

Moin!
Schade schade, daß hier neben ein, zwei richtigen Antworten auch so viel Unfug reingeschrieben wird.

Ich finde Deine Idee mit dem Ruf farmen prima und das mit Level 40 zu schaffen ein lohnenswertes Ziel.  ich kenne das nur zu gut, chars mitunter nicht so weit spielen zu wollen.
Aber zum Thema:
Vorweg: Die Fraktionen unterscheiden sich im Rufanfangswert, den sie bei den anderen Fraktionen haben. Durch patches hat sich einiges getan, aber deine Trollin ist, wie Du sagst, schon ein paar Tage alt. 
Heute steht der Startwert für Trolle bei Thunderbluff bei freundlich 100, damals war es etwas mit neutral, sprich du müsstest einiges mehr an Ruf farmen, im extremfall um die 2500 Ruf...
Wenn wir von einem Startruf von Neutral 500 ausgehen, so müsste man bis Level 40 (also 39 Levelups) 41501 Ruf zusammenfarmen. Das entspräche ca. 1064 Ruf pro Level. Selbst wenn der Startruf Freundlich 100 beträgt, braucht man immerhin noch 38901 Ruf, was pro Level ca. 997 pro Level macht. Kannste Dir also als Faustregel pro Level 1000 Ruf hinter die Ohren schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daß man nur die Quests in den Startgebieten machen muss um dann schwups mit 40 Ehrfürchtig bei Thunder Bluff zu sein, is Blödsinn. Das mag bei den Nachtelfen so sein und bei Menschen sowieso und auf seiten der horde kann man für die Orks am leichtesten Ruf farmen, aber das trifft nicht für die Tauren zu. 
Was zutrifft, ist die tatsache, daß man anteilig Ruf bekommt, und da es zu wenig Taurenquestgeber gibt, ist das eine eminent wichtige Rufeinnahmequelle.
Macht man zum Beispiel eine Quest für Orgrimmar und bekommt 250 Ruf, so bekommen die Fraktionen Silbermond, Darkspear, Undercity und Thunderbluff anteilig 62 oder 63 Ruf, immer ein Viertel.
In den Startgebieten bekommt man nur ruf für die jeweilige Fraktion, Mulgore ist also das einzige Gebiet, was für dich in Frage kommt. Ansonsten gilt die regel mit dem Viertel. (Mulgore alleine gibt übrigens um die 6000 Ruf)

Ich habe herausgefunden (allerdings nicht auf Hieb- und Stichfestigkeit überprüft), daß man in jedem Gebiet nahezu alle Fraktionen mindestens ein Mal sieht. Zum Beispiel die Taurin links neben dem Grabmal im Silberwald oder die Blutelfin im Freiwindposten in 1000 Nadeln oder der Untote beim Windreitermeister in Crossroads. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen, ob es überhaupt anteilig Ruf für die jeweilige Fraktion gibt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit effektiv Ruf zu bekommen ist über das Questen. 
Die Stoffe kannste, wie Du richtig sagtest, jeweils ein Mal abgeben (350 Ruf), runenstoff geht erst ab >Level 50.

Vergiß beim Questen die Instanzen nicht: RFA, HDW, BSF, BFD, etc . Da immer Quests da hinein führen, sind sie gute Rufeinnahmequellen. Schnapp dir n 70er Magierfreund und ab gehts.

Die saisonalen Quests sind brauchbar, besonders die Kinderwoche (gerade vorbei) und das Mondfest (pro Besucht bei einem Urahnen bekommste 75 Ruf, mit deinem Level kommste an ca. 20 heran, allerindgs ist das Fest, glaube ich in Februar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


Gute Questreihen sind:
-1000 NADELN-Test der Lehre
-BRACHLAND-Jorn Skyseer Jagd Questreihe
-ASHENVALE-Die Jagd in Ashenvale
Die kompletten reihen geben jeweils über 1000 Ruf


Es gibt ein paar wenige 500er Rufquests für Donnerfels:
Frostrachen
Schurkerei in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte
Winterhauchfest
Ein schreckliches Schicksal
Test der Lehre (Teil 8)
Tageseltern der Horde

Gebiete die sich lohnen:
Mulgore, Brachland, Eschental, 1000Nadeln, Steinkrallengeb., aber auch Silberwald und immersangwald sollte man machen. Schau auch hin und wieder in die Hauptstädte, niedrigstufige Questgeber haben keine Ausrufezeichen mehr, geben aber trotzdem vollen Ruf.

Daß Du wirklich jede zu findende Quest machen solltest, um Dein Ziel zu erreichen, kann man nicht oft genug betonen, denn Du wirst jeden einzelnen Rufpunkt brauchen. 
Du solltest mind. einen Mitstreiter haben, der Dir bei ein paar Quests hilft, gerade gegen Ende hin hast Du nur noch noch rote Quests im Questlog, und um es zu optimieren fällt jegliches Grinden weg (!) 
Mache nur die Quests und nichts anderes, bestes Beispiel Khan Dez'hepah in Desolace, versuch hier nur ihn selber zu killen und nicht die mobs drumherum.
Denn: je mehr du drumherum killst, desto mehr Punkte bekommst Du auch, und desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß Du vom Level her über dein Ziel hinausschiesst (wenn es Dich denn nicht stört^^)
Achso, und es stellt sich die Frage nach dem "erholt sein" Man bekommt natürlich doppelt so viele Punkte, wenn man erholt ist. Willst du wirklich einen niedrigen Level haben und trotzdem Kodo reiten, schlaf im Freien (grins)
Hüte Dich vor den Geisterlanden, hier ist nichts zu holen.
Auch die Düstermarschen sind eine reine XP-Falle - es gibt nahezu keinen Ruf für die Horde.
Vorm Hinterland brauche ich dich nicht zu warnen, ich hoffe, Du musst nicht so weit gehen.


Ich habe vor einiger Zeit genau das gleiche unterfangen mit einem Trol gestartet. Nach einer Zeit wurde ich immer akribischer (s.o. - grins), nichtsdestotrotz habe ich es nicht geschafft, mit Level 40 ehrfürchtig in TB zu sein. Als netten Nebeneffekt habe ich dann auch Ruf bei allen anderen Fraktionen gesammelt
Mit Level 40 habe ich mir erstmal nen Raptor gegönnt (glücklicherweise war ich Troll, eine Fraktion für die man schlechter Ruf farmen kann ...)
Mit Level 41 hatte ich den Wolf der Orks
Mit Level 43 das Skelettpferd der Untoten
Mit Level 45 dann schließlich den Kodo
Den Gockel der Blutelfen habe ich erst später bekommen (>Level 60) da die Fraktion erst später implementiert wurde, mein char ist älter^^)


Wenn sich im Rufsystem nichts geändert hat, dann halte ich es nicht für möglich wesentlich früher einen kodo zu reiten. Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren

MfG
Zement


----------



## phexus (9. Mai 2008)

Zement schrieb:


> Moin!
> Schade schade, daß hier neben ein, zwei richtigen Antworten auch so viel Unfug reingeschrieben wird.
> 
> Ich finde Deine Idee mit dem Ruf farmen prima und das mit Level 40 zu schaffen ein lohnenswertes Ziel.  ich kenne das nur zu gut, chars mitunter nicht so weit spielen zu wollen.
> ...




Hallo Zement, 

danke für deine wirklich themenbezogene Unterstützung und deine Ratschläge.
Genau das zu hören hatte ich befürchtet. Meine Trollin ist geboren irgendwann Oktober 06 und fing daher mit Neutral an. Wie du vermutestest. Aber sie hat halt die Kinderwoche u.ä. schon 2 mal machen können.
Daher war sie mit 25, als ich sie vorkramte, eh schon fast wohlwollend. 
Jetzt habe ich genüsslich das Taurenstartgebiet und Mulgore (nebst dem Geistheuler^^) durch und bin etwas über respektvoll aber schon 34.
 Die nächsten Questgebiete hast du mir ja aufgezeigt, vielen Dank.
Den erwähnten Khan hab ich schon.. und das mit nur 3 Kills von umstehenden Gafferkolkaren.
Nunja, an alle die sagen, es geht: vermutlich geht es eben nicht. Vielleicht wenn man freundlich startet lvl1?
Es gibt einfach zuviel EP und XP heute. Und zu wenige taurenspezifische Quests.

So long,

C


----------



## clarence_666 (9. Mai 2008)

ich hab zwar noch nicht alles durch geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber vllt wäre dir diese Seite vielleicht eine Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3 da müsst alles schön aufgelistet sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (9. Mai 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar noch nicht alles durch geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Amdracs Thread wurde hier schon 2 mal verlinkt und einmal zusätzlich erwähnt ;Þ
Schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (9. Mai 2008)

oh mist sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wie ich schon oben gesagt habe ich bin sehr lesefaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zement (9. Mai 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Nunja, an alle die sagen, es geht: vermutlich geht es eben nicht. Vielleicht wenn man freundlich startet lvl1?
> Es gibt einfach zuviel EP und XP heute. Und zu wenige taurenspezifische Quests.
> 
> So long,
> ...




Was ich völlig vergessen hatt, du aber erwähnst, ist die Tatsache, daß man ja mittlerweile mehr XP bekommt. Für jeden Spieler ein wirkliches Eldorado, für Ruffarmer mit dem Anspruch den Du hast (oder ich^^) ein Greuel. Wenn sie in den Lowlevelgebieten mit den letzten patches nicht mehr Taurenquests eingebaut haben, was ich nicht vermute) dann behaupte ich mal, daß es mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit unmöglich ist, mit 40 als nicht Tauren den PvE-Kodo zu reiten.
Ein Gildenkollege hat es irgendwann auch versucht, war nicht ganz so eisern was die Disziplin im Lösen der Quests angeht und ist mit 50 Kodoreiter geworden.
Achso, noch ein Tipp, wenn Du alle Startgebiete mitmachst, sprich Tirisfal, Durotar etc. dann gewährleistest Du natürlich, daß Du auch die anderen Viecher reiten kannst. Hat ja auch was für sich.
In meiner auflistung der Levelgebiete fehlen Vorgebirge des Hügellandes und Arathihochland.
Die letzten Quests habe ich übrigens alle in Feralas gemacht.

Und ja, tät mich interessieren ob man mit dem verbesserten Startruf tatsächlich weiter kommt (also feundlich 100) Vielleicht haste ja Lust das auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## SixNight (9. Mai 2008)

alles np einfach die q machen und stoffe abgeben


----------



## Sanysar (9. Mai 2008)

Also mit meiner Draenei-Pala war ich mit Lvl 36 bei der kompletten Allianz ehrfürchtig, von daher: Ja es geht *g*!! Man darf sich nur nicht davor scheuen auch die grauen Quest aus den anderen Gebieten zu machen, die bringen nämlich den selben Wert an Ruf wie wenn sie noch grün/gelb/orange sind.


----------



## Tuor (12. Mai 2008)

Sanysar schrieb:


> Also mit meiner Draenei-Pala war ich mit Lvl 36 bei der kompletten Allianz ehrfürchtig, von daher: Ja es geht *g*!! Man darf sich nur nicht davor scheuen auch die grauen Quest aus den anderen Gebieten zu machen, die bringen nämlich den selben Wert an Ruf wie wenn sie noch grün/gelb/orange sind.



/sign 
War mit meiner Draenei Palamaus mit 40 Ehrfürchtig in SW und bin auf dem besten Weg es auch in Darnassus zu schaffen. Einfach Startgebiete in Grund und Boden questen dann passt das schon.
Denke was auf Alli Seite klappt sollte auch mit etwas Mühe bei der Horde klappen.
Bei den Draenei gibts viele quests die bei der gesamten Fraktion Ruf geben. Habs zwar nicht probiert denke aber das Blizzard ähnliches bei den Blutelfen eingerichtet hat, deshalb könnte deren Startgebiet sich lohnen um den Ruf zu pushen.


----------



## Martok (12. Mai 2008)

problem ist:
das leveln jetzt schneller geht. macht man nicht mehr alle quest-gebiete vollständig durch.

so dass man mit 60 evt. doch net in jeder hauptstadt ehrfürchtig ist.


----------



## fl4shi (12. Mai 2008)

als draenei wirste schon beim normalen hochleveln bei allianz fast ehrfürchtig
denke also auch das das blutelfenstartgebiet eine super hilfe sein müsste


----------



## Julmara (12. Mai 2008)

will ja nichts sagen, wenn man aber gezielt daraufhin spielt ist es mit einem Draenei keine Kunst


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (12. Mai 2008)

Ich kann es nur für die Alianz sagen, aber sowohl meine Drainei-Jäger, wie auch meine Nachtelfen Druidin und Priesterin haten mit Level 40 Erführchtig in Sturmwind und konnten sich neben dem Volkeigen Reitier auch ein Pferd! Ich habe sie allerdings auch schon mit Level 1 nach Sturmwind geholt und von anfang an nur dort gequestet!
Es ist also problemlos möglich mit Level 40 Erfürchtig zu erhalten um an das gewünschte Reittier zu kommen... und was bei der Alianz geht, sollte auch bei der Horde problemlos möglich sein!

Grüße Jen!


----------



## Zement (15. Mai 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> alles np einfach die q machen und stoffe abgeben





Sanysar schrieb:


> Also mit meiner Draenei-Pala war ich mit Lvl 36 bei der kompletten Allianz ehrfürchtig, von daher: Ja es geht *g*!! ........





fl4shi schrieb:


> als draenei wirste schon beim normalen hochleveln bei allianz fast ehrfürchtig
> denke also auch das das blutelfenstartgebiet eine super hilfe sein müsste





Julmara schrieb:


> will ja nichts sagen, wenn man aber gezielt daraufhin spielt ist es mit einem Draenei keine Kunst





Catharina schrieb:


> ...........
> Es ist also problemlos möglich mit Level 40 Erfürchtig zu erhalten um an das gewünschte Reittier zu kommen... und was bei der Alianz geht, sollte auch bei der Horde problemlos möglich sein!
> Grüße Jen!






Mannometer, die letzten zehn Einträge:
Alles totaler Blödsinn, der zum Teil völlig am Thema vorbei geht, sorry ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es mag ja sein, daß Draenei schnell, schneller oder gar am schnellsten ehrfürchtig bei allen Fraktionen werden. 
Aber erstens: Draenei interessieren den Fragesteller dieses Themas nicht die Bohne.

Zweitens: Die Fraktionen sammeln unterschiedlich schnell bei den Partnerfraktionen Ruf, also sind Vergleiche mit Vermutungen hinfällig. Es ging im Groben darum, wie schnell Trolle bei Tauren Ruf farmen können.

Und drittens: Wenn auch nur einer derjenigen, die das hier reingeschrieben haben, sich mal die Mühe gemacht hätte, im Thread zu lesen, hätten sie gemerkt, daß die Frage nebenbei auch einmal fundiert und themenbezogen beantwortet wurde. Darauf basierend wären Einwände und Anmerkungen hilfreich und wären sicherlich auch im Sinne des Fragestellers.

Der Rest is bullshit und interessiert mal echt Null.


Einzig die Anmerkung von Martok ist themenbezogen und ein richtiger und wichtiger Aspekt.

Zem


----------



## Julmara (15. Mai 2008)

mein lieber Zement mein Beitrag bezog sich auf die Beiträge alá mein Draenei XYZ hat das problemlos geschafft. 
Mein Draenei Schamane hat für fast jeden Quest anteilsmäßig Ruf bei den anderen Fraktionen bekommen und hatte als er das Draenei Gebiet verlassen hatte bei den Alli Fraktionen Respektvoll oder Stand kurz davor, mein Zwerg und N11 waren zu dem Zeitpunkt Meilenweit davon entfernt und haben ihn bis jetzt z.T. noch nichtmal eingeholt


----------



## T:-)M (15. Mai 2008)

es ist defenitiv möglich. ich habs auf level 38 geschaft (Mensch -> Ruf Nachtelfen) und Mein Freund hat es sogar auf lvl 35 geschaft. einfach brav die quest von der fraktion machen (auch die im startgebiet!!!)


----------



## Julmara (15. Mai 2008)

allerdings muss man knallhart durchspielen, man benötigt ja jetzt weniger EXP pro Level, macht also auch weniger Quests und wenn man mit Ruhebonus eine Quest macht wo es auf Droppglück ankommt kann es da schlecht aussehen


----------



## wargi (15. Mai 2008)

also mit meim n811 war ich in sw schon mit 28 ehrfürchtig hab einfach alle q im anfangsgebiet gemacht


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (15. Mai 2008)

Mein Main (Mensch) hat noch nie auf einem Pferd gesessen. Darnassus ehrfürchtig mit 40 ist nicht allzu schwer. Im Falle eines Trolls auf einem Kodo fehlen lediglich 10% Rufbonus. Das macht es sicher nicht leichter, ich halte es aber dennoch für möglich. Hatte auch mal nen 40 Draenei auf einem Pferd, da wars etwa das gleiche.


----------



## Zez (15. Mai 2008)

Freund hat mit BC nen Alli Schamanen hochgespielt, aber von Anfang an q Menschen gequestet, weil er das Startgebiet am besten findet.
Mit 40 hatt er dann sein Pferd geritten ...

Ja, möglich.


----------



## Hadec (15. Mai 2008)

Ich denke es geht nicht denn man kann den Ruf enweder durch stoff oder q´s erhöhen ( in den hauptstädten)

Irgendwann ist aber schluss mit den q´s für dein lvl oder den richtigen stoff gibt es nicht

Ich meine damit das du für diese rufstufe nicht den selben stoff abgeben kannst


Mfg Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (15. Mai 2008)

Ok es geht wenn man halt von Anfang an dann in dem fall bei den Tauren questet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MvG Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

